# First ECIGSSA Hand check



## UzziTherion (9/8/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (9/8/17)

Welcome @UzziTherion 
What a glorious photo and handcheck for your first one here on ECIGSSA!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (9/8/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome @UzziTherion
> What a glorious photo and handcheck for your first one here on ECIGSSA!!



Thanx again @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/8/17)

UzziTherion said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/8/17)

Wow!
Love the matchy matchy with the owl and therion. Very cool photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (9/8/17)

Thanx @GerritVisagie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/8/17)

Wow! And "wow" again! Magnificent!


----------



## UzziTherion (9/8/17)

Andre said:


> Wow! And "wow" again! Magnificent!



Thanx @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

